# where to fish near grand forks



## TRAVYTROUT (Sep 20, 2006)

hi! i just moved to grand forks and was wondering where i could go fly fishing for trout and suggestions on what to use? thanks!


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Turtle River State Park west on HWY2 about 30 or so miles west of you has stocked trout in the stream. Look it up with a web search, get the phone number and call to see if they have stocked it this fall. It was too hot and low water did in most of the fish this summer, but if there was a fall stocking, there should be some there. MN has some trout streams that are relatively close, but MN trout season in this area closes Oct. 1.


----------



## TRAVYTROUT (Sep 20, 2006)

thanks i talked to the camp host at turtle river and was told they probably wont stock it this year with the water being so low i think ill go have a try for some hold overs from last year.
any suggestions on patterns to try?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I have caught them there on PTNs and Montana nymphs. That was early in the year though, right after stocking. You may want to hold off til next April, or target deeper pools right now. The creek chubs are always fun on the fly too...and big common shiners.


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

try a nymph maybe a small pheasent tail. I was at a stocked lake here in Mt and I had good luck with a really small scud.


----------



## TRAVYTROUT (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks Ill have to tie some up.
I heard they stocked turtle river, I think Ill go sunday and try it out.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Did you end up making it out Sunday?

How'd it go?


----------



## TRAVYTROUT (Sep 20, 2006)

I didnt get a chance to the move and finding a house. getting in the way of fishing.
hopefully this weekend ill go.
i talked with some others that went they caught a couple between the
6-8 inch range.


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

If you're up for a drive there's a hundred miles or more of spring creeks in SE MN just around Rochester. Some are open all year. It's called the Driftless area. Those spring creeks have brookies, rainbows and browns


----------



## TRAVYTROUT (Sep 20, 2006)

that sounds exactly like what im into 
just cant beat the taste of a nice brookie or brown
thanks


----------

